# Hot damn! Strada OS mini-ride report



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Maybe it's just the heady buzz of my first rides on an extremely clean and shiny new bike that I've have been thinking about for 1.25yrs, but I think the Strada OS may ride (gasp!) better than the MXL. Granted I haven't pushed it extra hard or done a good long shakeout ride, but from the couple of 1-2 hour rides I've done on it, I'm liking it a LOT. It seems lighter and more nimble. The MXL is a tank. 

I'll do a proper ride report when I get a thousand or two miles on her. Until then, I'll just say that I'm very happy with it and look forward to riding it and it's cousin the MXL for a long time to come.

PS - The elkhide bar wrap turned out very nice. More pics to come.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

innergel said:


> Maybe it's just the heady buzz of my first rides on an extremely clean and shiny new bike that I've have been thinking about for 1.25yrs, but I think the Strada OS may ride (gasp!) better than the MXL. Granted I haven't pushed it extra hard or done a good long shakeout ride, but from the couple of 1-2 hour rides I've done on it, I'm liking it a LOT. It seems lighter and more nimble. The MXL is a tank.
> 
> I'll do a proper ride report when I get a thousand or two miles on her. Until then, I'll just say that I'm very happy with it and look forward to riding it and it's cousin the MXL for a long time to come.
> 
> PS - The elkhide bar wrap turned out very nice. More pics to come.


well compared to a Strada, an MXL is a tank isn't it??  A comparison of an out of the saddle climb would be most illuminating. Show us the finished product too PuhLEEZE!!

b21


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

barry1021 said:


> well compared to a Strada, an MXL is a tank isn't it??  A comparison of an out of the saddle climb would be most illuminating. Show us the finished product too PuhLEEZE!!
> 
> b21



MXL is a tank in a good way. Rock solid and indestructable. 

I'll do the climbing comparison. Good idea. I've got just the spot for it too. 

Pics here, pre-bar wrap. I'll get some updated ones in the next day or two.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

innergel said:


> Pics here, pre-bar wrap. I'll get some updated ones in the next day or two.


Congratulations innergel. It was a worthy project and I'm very excited for you - actually, I'm very excited about the whole project. So, as it's been 5 days.....
1. Where are the updated pics?
2. Why is it taking you so long to complete the 1-2000 miles needed to do the proper ride report?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

ksanbon said:


> Congratulations innergel. It was a worthy project and I'm very excited for you - actually, I'm very excited about the whole project. So, as it's been 5 days.....
> 1. Where are the updated pics?
> 2. Why is it taking you so long to complete the 1-2000 miles needed to do the proper ride report?


Thanks. I'm loving it so far. 

1. Fail. I'll try and get some after my ride tonight. 
2. Don't get me started on my year on the bike in 2009. At this rate, it might take me 6-8 months to get 1000 miles in.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

innergel said:


> 2. Don't get me started on my year on the bike in 2009. At this rate, it might take me 6-8 months to get 1000 miles in.


I'm really sorry to hear that. Hopefully, it'll turn itself around for you.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

ksanbon said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. Hopefully, it'll turn itself around for you.


It will. It's just been one of those years. Mrs Gel had a schedule change at work and has been working a bunch of evening shifts. So I've been home with the kiddos a lot during my normal ride time, which isn't the worst thing in the world. 

I am going to remedy this issue a bit tonight. I've got a rare night off so a 25 miler is in the cards. That is like an epic journey lately. I might actually get two nights in a row in this week! I won't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

innergel said:


> It will. It's just been one of those years. Mrs Gel had a schedule change at work and has been working a bunch of evening shifts. So I've been home with the kiddos a lot during my normal ride time, which isn't the worst thing in the world.
> 
> I am going to remedy this issue a bit tonight. I've got a rare night off so a 25 miler is in the cards. That is like an epic journey lately. I might actually get two nights in a row in this week! I won't know what to do with myself.



'gel,

You promised piccies before I went on vacation.

That was August 1!

Still waiting ...........


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> 'gel,
> 
> You promised piccies before I went on vacation.
> 
> ...


Dang TMB! I posted pics 3 weeks ago in the original thread!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2318323&postcount=12

I was going to take some completely finished pics last night (read: bar tape installed) but my ride lasted a little longer than anticipated. It was dark when I got home. I'll try and get them tonight before I go out.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

That came out very nice. I really like the color of that bike. Is it the same size as the MXL?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

nickb4 said:


> That came out very nice. I really like the color of that bike. Is it the same size as the MXL?


Thanks nick. The blue is very deep and almost pearl. It's great paint. 

MXL = 60
StradaOS = 61


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*Strada OS better than a TIME ULTEAM??*

TIME ULTEAM has a SR11 with Lightweight Std wheelset. 
the Strada OS, a very beat-up Mirage 8speed groupo, Ambrosio wheels, cheapo saddle.
the crankset/BB itself was a let down, bearings felt heavy unlike the ultra smooth SR crankset.

Now, the moment i put the pedal down, the Strada just glide away. smooth and assuring. and stiff! its static weight may be well above 20lbs but bike move with great ease and its acceleration was almost as good as the Ulteam (sub 14.5lbs).

Note: the OS frame sizing was a little too big for me, with a 53.5cm toptube. I was expecting an overstretch upper body whilst riding but somehow it felt so comfortable! 
the OS has a 90mm quill 3T stem. on the other hand, the ULTEAM has a 51.5cm toptube, 90mm stem as well. A difference of 20mm horizontally.
Not sure why but perhaps there's some angle differences between both bikes?

Nonetheless, the Strada OS just blown me away. speechless.

cheers

edit: did a fast group ride today. managed to hang on with the big boys - though not for long. i do need to retract the point on its acceleration. it does indeed felt slower and sluggish - probably boils down to the wheelset itself - Ambrosio 36spokes with Mirage 8 speed hubs. felt a little flex on the BB/chainstay during uphill sprints using a 52-12 combination.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

I was hoping to see some pictures..... 

Please....


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

The Green Hour said:


> I was hoping to see some pictures.....
> 
> Please....


As requested, here are the pics


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Sweeet! Thanks for sharing the pics and ride review!


----------

